# Mr Pats Lil Red Riot begins



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cool.

I've had Injen intakes on 2 cars. I put hydroshields on them, (basically a water resistant sock). I've never had issues with water when it rains or floods for that matter.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL said:


> Cool.
> 
> I've had Injen intakes on 2 cars. I put hydroshields on them, (basically a water resistant sock). I've never had issues with water when it rains or floods for that matter.


I still have to get my measurements so I can draw out my design for this car but I had a design I used for the conquest as cold air was non existant for that car. Basically boxing in a k and n over the port where the old air box drew its air with a gate bypass actuated at a pressure I dont remember off the top of my head for the situation the are below there has a large volume of water in it, it would switch to allow engine bay air


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> I still have to get my measurements so I can draw out my design for this car but I had a design I used for the conquest as cold air was non existant for that car. Basically boxing in a k and n over the port where the old air box drew its air with a gate bypass actuated at a pressure I dont remember off the top of my head for the situation the are below there has a large volume of water in it, it would switch to allow engine bay air


You do realize that the stock intakes on the Cruze are a cold air intake design? The only thing you actually gain from an aftermarket intake is noise.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> You do realize that the stock intakes on the Cruze are a cold air intake design? The only thing you actually gain from an aftermarket intake is noise.


Well if you have the baffle/resonator and what not removed from stock, the “stock stock” is restrictive and decreases throttle response.









How-To: Bypass the Intake Resonator


How to Bypass the Intake Resonator This is a very simple procedure, but several people have requested a write-up showing what needs to be done step by step, so here it is. This article explains how to bypass the intake resonator and misc plumbing on the Chevy Cruze. Once this modification has...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL said:


> You do realize that the stock intakes on the Cruze are a cold air intake design? The only thing you actually gain from an aftermarket intake is noise.


its is cold air like.. but the tubing from the port through the fender is restrictive or looks it to me anyway.. I know I may be jumping the gun with my design thoughts, again i've only had the car for a couple of weeks but I've had my other project for 20 years Fairly certain I can improve on the intake a bit.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Well if you have the baffle/resonator and what not removed from stock, the “stock stock” is restrictive and decreases throttle response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fairly certain mines still Stock stock so removing the ducting after work tomorrow I think. now given my mind is thinking larger I guess this is probably the smallest displacement motor on 4 wheels i have ever had.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> Fairly certain mines still Stock stock so removing the ducting after work tomorrow I think. now given my mind is thinking larger I guess this is probably the smallest displacement motor on 4 wheels i have ever had.


It makes a good bit of difference in throttle response and a bit more noise.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> It makes a good bit of difference in throttle response and a bit more noise.


as much as I love the sound of Turbos effectiveness and actual performance matter more to me . Looking through the removal thread I can already see all the restrictions their system has. Improved throttle response would definitely be welcome as I noticed the hesitation early on with this car.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So since you guys both seem to hold an bit of knowledge I'll toss a couple more out there.

I did some reading about the Malibu turbo being a direct bolt on true false ? How mad would the cars stock system be at this being put on ?

Wastegate actuators stock vs aftermarket experience ..

I will be heading to a salvage yard i used to hit for pick your own parts dunno if they will have anything but gonna go look around. coworker who has an RS which is who pointed me at cruzes needs some mechanical help.. probably going to do a VC gasket for him but also noticed probably going to need to replace coolant line to turbo and his wastegate arm looks like its about done. He's a fellow test tech but not quite as handy under the hood.

Zeus I'm gonna hit you with a PM about a topic lol


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well got some of the parts .... MSD Coil Pack, Cruzekit to fix the PCV, Valve and intake gaskets, NO BNR spacer........, maybe next weekend..


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> its is cold air like.. but the tubing from the port through the fender is restrictive or looks it to me anyway.. I know I may be jumping the gun with my design thoughts, again i've only had the car for a couple of weeks but I've had my other project for 20 years Fairly certain I can improve on the intake a bit.


It really isn't. With how economy-focused everything is these days, there's every reason to make the intake tract as efficient as possible, aside from making them quiet by the addition of resonators, but those don't cause any kind of major impact to flow. So, anymore, cold air/short-ram intakes really only exist to add noise. That said, a short-ram intake should, in theory, increase fuel economy slightly, at the expense of power...though, without a tune, it won't matter much anyway.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Finally got the BNR plate.. little disappointed with the turn around for something they had "In stock" When they did finally ship it it got here quick though.
LOL for some reason I expected something a tad bigger guess I didn't realize how small the air intake system on this thing was part of me honestly expected that the inlet to the intake had a better diameter than that as the piping diameter seems at least an inch bigger. now in all fairness I haven't torn anything apart yet ..

Plugs and MSD, VC and intake Gasket, and Cruze Kit all here Weather Techs on the windows over the weekend Still researching around on some odds and ends. Just waiting on my oil catch can to show up and should have everything i need for the moment. It will give me a chance to look over turbo oil and coolant hoses real quick as well and maybe just go ahead and redo while I'm at it.

Might go ahead and run some TC's and get a better idea on the Turbo air output and piping temps and possibly do some data acquisition on the air flow as well mainly for my own curiosity,


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Finally got the BNR plate.. little disappointed with the turn around for something they had "In stock" When they did finally ship it it got here quick though.
> LOL for some reason I expected something a tad bigger guess I didn't realize how small the air intake system on this thing was part of me honestly expected that the inlet to the intake had a better diameter than that as the piping diameter seems at least an inch bigger.


Remember, this is a very small engine. The cylinder bore is only 72.5mm (2.854 in) in diameter.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well the MSD and plugs are in mainly because I had a couple minutes to kill before i lleft work and wanted to get some measurements for TC Wire lengths.. and trying to decide how many different points I wan to check running temps. figure my hour drive home should give me a good mix of city, traffic nd highway as well as country road data. And I still need to work out a point to introduce this maf I'm going to use for the Air volume measurements.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Dyno gains on any mod on these cars without an ecu tune merely "shift" the powerband as the ecu limits torque to the same commanded value (although peak horse power gains can be shown). A tune is necessary to raise the commanded toque values and thus overall engine "power".

Tune is night and day difference... and best mod for the $$$.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Tune is in the plans just a matter of making the decision of who i'm going with. I'm still researching information on the tuners that do it currently. Lot of info to go over


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I have BNR, haven't had a problem with anything. Sometimes you have to be patient on getting a reply back for an edit, but like I said I havent had a problem. Car runs great and is much quicker. Roughly 21 psi.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok well, we now have almost everything I want to do for the car aside from a few pieces for the intake I'm fabbing. 
FMIC and piping, New headlight assemblies, Forge Wastegate Actuator, Tune almost decided on, 2 Gauge pod as well as a single, Bought the single and then found one of the dual gauge a pillar ones 10 minutes from me with an injen CAI as part of the package. The Dual one came with a pair of ProSport gauges in it already . Boost and Wideband. Probably going to sell the wide band .. still trying to decide if i want to spend the money and get the down and mid pipe as I dont want to make the car loud. I've been enjoying having a quiet car .


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Ok well, we now have almost everything I want to do for the car aside from a few pieces for the intake I'm fabbing.
> FMIC and piping, New headlight assemblies, Forge Wastegate Actuator, Tune almost decided on, 2 Gauge pod as well as a single, Bought the single and then found one of the dual gauge a pillar ones 10 minutes from me with an injen CAI as part of the package. The Dual one came with a pair of ProSport gauges in it already . Boost and Wideband. Probably going to sell the wide band .. still trying to decide if i want to spend the money and get the down and mid pipe as I dont want to make the car loud. I've been enjoying having a quiet car .


I'm jealous, @Mr_Pat 

I don't even have almost everything I want to do to the car....


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well in all fairness I'm still several levels below where you are. "Want" and the limit I set for myself are 2 different things. Personally I want a bigger turbo for it and injectors and a nice set of wheels and leather sparco seats wthe red threading to match the car, coil over set and a burlap exhaust set up for dual outlets But this is a daily driver. I just wanted to bump it up slightly for some enjoyment and help out some of the efficiency slightly. But thankyou.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Well in all fairness I'm still several levels below where you are. "Want" and the limit I set for myself are 2 different things. Personally I want a bigger turbo for it and injectors and a nice set of wheels and leather sparco seats wthe red threading to match the car, coil over set and a burlap exhaust set up for dual outlets But this is a daily driver. I just wanted to bump it up slightly for some enjoyment and help out some of the efficiency slightly. But thankyou.


Your welcome.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL said:


> Your welcome.


Supposed to be BORLA exhaust... stupid phone ... and ohh yeah rebuild the motor with proper forged pistons and rods with ARP hardware


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So just for my own sanity I'm putting down this list of parts acquired past and present for use in this build and what not. I know there are several things I will probably end up selling off shortly just because I ended up with a 2nd option in the pile but I have to make up my mind and trying to start clearing some garage space again.

K&n Intake - Injen Intake both of these to go once I'm done with my own fab.
FMIC - Custom 
Pile of Ebay aluminum intercooler pipe (Leftovers from past projects mainly)
Head Light assemblys for a different look
Couple Variations of Turbo Badges. just toying with some ideas
AutoMeter CF Gauge Pod and Boost Gauge 
2 Gauge A pillar Pod that some knucklehead cut a mount point because they didn't know how to trim the gauge retainer bracket
ProSport Boost Gauge and Wide band with sensor 
Pile of VC gaskets with Covers and 1 extra VC to spare
V2.1 Cruze Kit
Stainless PTFE for several project points 1/4", 1/2" 5/8"
Forge Wastegate Actuator.
GM Maf
Oil Catch Can
Still debating the oil bypass filter setup that @XtremeRevoluton did


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> So just for my own sanity I'm putting down this list of parts acquired past and present for use in this build and what not. I know there are several things I will probably end up selling off shortly just because I ended up with a 2nd option in the pile but I have to make up my mind and trying to start clearing some garage space again.
> 
> K&n Intake - Injen Intake both of these to go once I'm done with my own fab.
> FMIC - Custom
> ...


You FMIC is custom??

Please elaborate


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Sounds like he bought an Fmic and is making the piping... not that hard to do. Fab some brackets for the fmic.. decent sized cores are about $90 on ebay.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I have a contact who is making me one nothing special straight in and out about 28 long by 8 tall by 3 thick. Just a friend who does me favors now an again.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Zzp downpipe delivered today dang that was quick.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Zzp downpipe delivered today dang that was quick.


I get parts the next day from ZZP. And I'm 4 hours away.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I definitely give them a thumbs up on shipping.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok so its official Lil Red Riot has been tuned. So currently the only mod on the car is the MSD and I will say right now night and day difference after tune. I went with Trifecta because of the option of a sport mode or Eco mode when the cruise control is on. This weekend will be the headlight install, snorkelectomy, Boost gauge install and begin sizing pipes for FMIC I want to spend a week or so with just the stock system without the snorkel. Monday I'm going to put my Tc's on and data log my drive home to get some ideas on temp numbers, If i can figure out a way to sneak this GM maf in and get it hooked up to my data acq system I'll get some basic flow numbers again this is more for my own curiosity.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Ok so its official Lil Red Riot has been tuned. So currently the only mod on the car is the MSD and I will say right now night and day difference after tune. I went with Trifecta because of the option of a sport mode or Eco mode when the cruise control is on. This weekend will be the headlight install, snorkelectomy, Boost gauge install and begin sizing pipes for FMIC I want to spend a week or so with just the stock system without the snorkel. Monday I'm going to put my Tc's on and data log my drive home to get some ideas on temp numbers, If i can figure out a way to sneak this GM maf in and get it hooked up to my data acq system I'll get some basic flow numbers again this is more for my own curiosity.


Data acquisition system?

Like a scan guage?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Nope like up to 30 channels Iotech Pdaq .


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Nope like up to 30 channels Iotech Pdaq .


Gotcha. Good luck with that.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I use them daily . I'm just using it for skin temps on the piping and intercooler turbo and maybe a few other spots and then the GM maf not connecting to any of the car systems. Though depending on scan gauge your talking about i might be able to run that one as well then merge the data I'll have to look into it .


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I have an Aeroforce Interceptor Scan Guage. It plugs into the OBD II DLC. It can pretty much relay data from *almost* any sensor on the car.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I'll have to look into its data format. everything I pull with the Pdaq is basically going to be K Type Thermal Couples mounted in various points, the GM maf is just a voltage reading though I have to get the scaling yet.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

What kind of recording do you get from it ? looks like its all real time reading .


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

It is real time, but it gives me a good idea of what's going on. I use an Autocal when I want to data log.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

PCV fix kit is in with BNR plate.. I really hated the small screw. mental note for the future is a 5/16 hex head screw. I have another Intake on the way already as I had originally planned on putting the fix kit together ahead of time but the car decided it had other plans for me on my way home from work Thursday. So in the process I'm testing out one of the valve covers and gaskets I got. And I have some new wheels for her too just need to get some tires now .


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Ok well, we now have almost everything I want to do for the car aside from a few pieces for the intake I'm fabbing.
> FMIC and piping, New headlight assemblies, Forge Wastegate Actuator, Tune almost decided on, 2 Gauge pod as well as a single, Bought the single and then found one of the dual gauge a pillar ones 10 minutes from me with an injen CAI as part of the package. The Dual one came with a pair of ProSport gauges in it already . Boost and Wideband. Probably going to sell the wide band .. still trying to decide if i want to spend the money and get the down and mid pipe as I dont want to make the car loud. I've been enjoying having a quiet car .


I have a Trifecta tune and am very pleased so far. If you decide to install the downpipe, I would keep the wideband.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Ok so its official Lil Red Riot has been tuned. So currently the only mod on the car is the MSD and I will say right now night and day difference after tune. I went with Trifecta because of the option of a sport mode or Eco mode when the cruise control is on. This weekend will be the headlight install, snorkelectomy, Boost gauge install and begin sizing pipes for FMIC I want to spend a week or so with just the stock system without the snorkel. Monday I'm going to put my Tc's on and data log my drive home to get some ideas on temp numbers, If i can figure out a way to sneak this GM maf in and get it hooked up to my data acq system I'll get some basic flow numbers again this is more for my own curiosity.











16.31US $ 39% OFF|76mm Air Mass Sensor Adapter Fit For Chevrolet Cruze For Opel Astra Maf Performance Air Intake Meter Mount - Air Flow Meter - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah probably going to do the downpipe next weekend.. Still cleaning up the wiring from the gauges that were in that pillar pod . Did the PCV fix but apparently the o ring in the PCV to turbo hose is shot.. Chasing that o ring down today.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> 16.31US $ 39% OFF|76mm Air Mass Sensor Adapter Fit For Chevrolet Cruze For Opel Astra Maf Performance Air Intake Meter Mount - Air Flow Meter - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


The Maf I was going to use is a older 4 bolt style GM Maf .. with a honeycomb in it. Kind of stuck waiting right now as all of our Pdaq units are tied up on projects. and Im still trying to chase down scaling factor for the mafs output


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Yeah probably going to do the downpipe next weekend.. Still cleaning up the wiring from the gauges that were in that pillar pod . Did the PCV fix but apparently the o ring in the PCV to turbo hose is shot.. Chasing that o ring down today.


Don't lose the small plastic ring or you'll need to probably replace the hose.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> The Maf I was going to use is a older 4 bolt style GM Maf .. with a honeycomb in it. Kind of stuck waiting right now as all of our Pdaq units are tied up on projects. and Im still trying to chase down scaling factor for the mafs output


For $15 you would save a bunch of hassles


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

The maf I was going to use was for nothing more than a output to my data logger. I already pulled the factory intake out. only downfall I have found with Trifecta so far is unable to see logs without going through them.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow that's a BIG negative, didn't know the user couldn't see their logs.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There used to be a program that was able to read Trifectas logs, but they changed the way they were stored and the original programmer tried once more, but that also has been thwarted.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LOL I know I looked that stuff up before. Probably going to look at a logger of some form just to have on hand. Although figured out yesterday that it wasnt the o ring .. I must have somehow bumped the gasket loose at the square port on the back of the head putting the cover back on.. ended up redoing the VC gasket and now all is well.

So current mod list. I'll add some new pics once she gets a bath
Fix Kit 1 essentially
BNR Throttle Plate need a nipple for the boost gauge connection.
Injen Intake - to be replaced hopefully be done with mine in the next couple weeks
Trifecta Elite Tune (cause im sure I'll end up wanting to change something eventually)
CF Vinyl Blacked out Chevy Logos 
CF Vinyl Trifecta Logo (having BNR and ZZP ones done by a bud).

This coming weekend I hope
Downpipe, Headlight assembly change out, wire in the WB and BG, and put the forge wastegate on and start mocking FMIC piping into place


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well add 42# injectors and replacement BPV spring to the list.. and dang I love how quick ZZP gets stuff out Ordered Sunday was waiting on my porch Tuesday


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Well add 42# injectors and replacement BPV spring to the list.. and dang I love how quick ZZP gets stuff out Ordered Sunday was waiting on my porch Tuesday


ZZP is on the ball.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well almost got to install the downpipe but the original O2 doesn't want to move so rather than force it I picked up a new one and the original can stay with the cat if i decide i want to put it back in. Gauge pillar is installed wasn't too bad definitely a little tough to get the pillar pod to go back onto the tether with it still in the car but not impossible.. and judging by the looks I think I have one of the first runs of the pillar pod .. so I may invest in a new one. Did get the new headlight assemblies in they don't look a lot different than the oem but they are slightly. Front bumper is definitely fun to get off but goes back on like a dream. Worked on intercooler mount mock up while i was in there and finished removing the snorkel as I removed the factory system through the wheel well but left the snorkel hanging until i could remove the bumper to get to it.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So pulled the trigger and the ZZP Big V3 turbo ported version in route... pretty sure my manifold is cracked at the wastegate. So I'm waiting to put the DP on until I get the new turbo and my new lines for the turbo. Already have 42# injectors. Working on a second motor to rebuild as a backup and or upgrade later down the road.


So the list of mods will be..

Custom CF Air intake System, FMIC, Forge Wastegate Actuator, ZZP Downpipe, Trifecta Elite Tune, ZZP Big V3 Turbo, Bosch 42# Injectors, CF body accents, Raceline 18X 8 wheels wrapped in 235/45/18 ?? decision pending, Cruze Fix Kit V1, ZZP 2 gauge pod wih Prosport Evo Boost and Wideband gauges, PCV to Turbo hose replaced with PTFE and added oil catch, Ams oil with filter waiting for my next oil change, Looking for a remote trans cooler to add


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> So pulled the trigger and the ZZP Big V3 turbo ported version in route... pretty sure my manifold is cracked at the wastegate. So I'm waiting to put the DP on until I get the new turbo and my new lines for the turbo. Already have 42# injectors. Working on a second motor to rebuild as a backup and or upgrade later down the road.
> 
> 
> So the list of mods will be..
> ...


Hmmm. I know someone who just bought one of those. 😆 Mine hasn't shipped yet though. I posted the story this morning in my build thread.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LMAO that's funny I've been sitting here trying to figure out wheel sizes to just do my own and realizing that the time and energy i used to put into doing this is just no longer available.. LMAO I'm not 20 anymore and have 2 sons who need my time more.. So I'm going simple bolt on for instant satisfaction.. figured if I'm spending 1100 on a turbo already I might as well spend the extra little bit for slightly better variation. especially lookin at BNR charging 1600 + for a upgraded turbo.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> LMAO that's funny I've been sitting here trying to figure out wheel sizes to just do my own and realizing that the time and energy i used to put into doing this is just no longer available.. LMAO I'm not 20 anymore and have 2 sons who need my time more.. So I'm going simple bolt on for instant satisfaction.. figured if I'm spending 1100 on a turbo already I might as well spend the extra little bit for slightly better variation. especially lookin at BNR charging 1600 + for a upgraded turbo.


BNR charges a fortune compared to ZZP.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> BNR charges a fortune compared to ZZP.


and I think it's pretty much the same thing, just a stock housing and bigger wheels.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> and I think it's pretty much the same thing, just a stock housing and bigger wheels.


Bingo


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well given my first buy experience with them I have no plans on going back. And well ZZP i right here in Michigan.. I could be at their door in a few hours if I wanted to . And the amount of things ZZP makes for the Cruze or has made has impressed me .fun part is going to be this dual mode tune. currently seems like Eco or stock + mode is set to about 10 Psi while sport takes full advantage of 20. .Already sent my request in to Trifecta to see if they have a base map to start with before I bolt this Turbo up and yeah im sure they are similair .. though looks like BNR uses the billet wheel. Diameters I dont know again would need to sit down with calipers to measure everything.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So billet wheel may spin up a bit faster then


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Honestly I dont think it matters which one .. the material isn't going to effect the spin up that much,, all of the resistance is in the bearings and seals. Billet aluminum is just a better quality and easier to balance as well as stronger than cast is . but you dont handle the wheels. they shouldnt see any form of solid material and tend to hold up unless bearings give out and they shift and contact the housing which case i dont think it would matter which one you have


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

ZZP's motto is: Go Fast, Not Broke!

And while this means that *some* products they sell may be only "satisfactory" in quality instead of "premium" in quality, I've been purchasing from them since 2003 and I've never had a catastrophic failure using their parts.

I'll give an example, the connecting rods they sell are listed for $400. They've been out of stock for at least 8 months. I didn't want to wait, as ZZP didn't know when or if they would be in stock, so I choose to buy a premium custom-made set from Pauter for $1,000. However, I would have bought from ZZP if they had them in stock or had an ETA on them.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

DAAAA--- Ouch on the rods but given my research last night not a lot of choices to be had. Diamond Pistons thumbs up. I forgot to check and see if Weisco had anything in our size. 1.4 and 1.8 use the same rods ?? I couldnt find much info on connecting rod dimensions. LOL here I am looking up components for a exra motor I dont have.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> DAAAA--- Ouch on the rods but given my research last night not a lot of choices to be had. Diamond Pistons thumbs up. I forgot to check and see if Weisco had anything in our size. 1.4 and 1.8 use the same rods ?? I couldnt find much info on connecting rod dimensions. LOL here I am looking up components for a exra motor I dont have.


The 1.4L and 1.8L are NOT the same size.
Basically, upgraded connecting rods for the LUJ are non-existent anymore. ZZP doesn't have any stock. Although ZZP says the stock rods are pretty strong, they told Cruzin2011 not to worry about changing the internals until/unless he blew the motor. He's not even running upgraded valves springs the last I talked to him. K1 Technologies *used to* make upgraded rods, and several shops said they had them "in stock". I ordered them 3-4 times only to find out that they were a factory direct part and the factory had discontinued them. Finally, I emailed a company that said they had them. It turns out they didn't but, they said they could order some custom rods from Pauter. They did all the leg work for me, and 8 weeks later, I got the rods. All the dimensions are correct from what I've researched/measured so far.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Guess I need to get a rod and get some measurments


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Figure I'll update a couple of pics in here since I havent had time to post much. Just cosmetic stuff at the moment as I wait for better weather conditions on the weekend when im off to actually work on the car

Carbon fiber pillar covers 









Carbon Fiber Trifecta and ZZP Decals









And a semi stock veiw of the engine bay. cant see the fix kit


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Figure I'll update a couple of pics in here since I havent had time to post much. Just cosmetic stuff at the moment as I wait for better weather conditions on the weekend when im off to actually work on the car
> 
> Carbon fiber pillar covers
> View attachment 291988
> ...


I like the black Injen intake better than my polished one!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL said:


> I like the black Injen intake better than my polished one!


Yeah I noticed it was different color than the others I have seen. It is actually almost a Navy or Dark Blue or black with a blueish hint to it It was part of the parts deal I picked up a month or so ago long with the Valve covers and gaskets, and Gauge pod. It has some scuffs on it but it works until I can finish my CF one .. so much to do so few hours in a day


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Yeah I noticed it was different color than the others I have seen. It was part of the parts deal I picked up a month or so ago long with the Valve covers and gaskets, and Gauge pod. It has some scuffs on it but it works until I can finish my CF one .. so much to do so few hours in a day


Since it's black no one will notice


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL said:


> Since it's black no one will notice


Sorry I edited my reply im guessing as you were writing yours. Still has a silver colored "INJEN" plate on it and I need to reclock the clamps


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Sorry I edited my reply im guessing as you were writing yours. Still has a silver colored "INJEN" plate on it and I need to reclock the clamps


Interesting


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL said:


> Interesting


Gimmie a sec I'll see if I can snap another pic of it real quick.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Gimmie a sec I'll see if I can snap another pic of it real quick.


1 One Thousand. 2 One Thousand.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LOL or I'll have to wait until day time


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Its almost like they threw a handful of glitter in the paint.. cant see it in the pics I just noticed while I had a flashlight on it and this other pic sucks


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Its almost like they threw a handful of glitter in the paint.. cant see it in the pics I just noticed while I had a flashlight on it and this other pic sucks
> 
> View attachment 291994


I see that


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> I like the black Injen intake better than my polished one!


Clean AF


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Clean AF


LOL nahh she dirty ..the picture is just out of focus enough you cant see it in the background


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> LOL nahh she dirty ..the picture is just out of focus enough you cant see it in the background


Interested in how the Big Wheel goes for you since its on my list, sweet build!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Murphsox said:


> Interested in how the Big Wheel goes for you since its on my list, sweet build!


Thanks, Big Wheel Turbo should be pretty simple bolt on aside from the coolant and oil lines which I'm replacing while im at it . I have a small pile of stuff waiting for me to get a good weekend to get bolted on ..The tune is already base tune for everythinng is sitting here on my computer waiting for the parts to get bolted on then add the tune and grab a log to send to Trifecta for a review to make sure all is well . I'll post up when i finally get this stuff bolted on 

On a lighter note I had a bunch of CF Vinyl left yet and was curious to try a look on the car so I just quick wrapped the Chrome window trim.. now I'm not expecting this to hold up as is currently just wanted to see what it would look like. To do it right I need to pull the pieces off the car .. Co worker thinks I should do the chrome on the door handles as well


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That wrapping looks really good. Nice and clean.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Its actually bad lmao.. it took me about 15 minutes with the trim on the car I just did the pictures at the best looking spots figured it would tie in the actual carbon fiber on the the pillars. I just wanted to see what it would like like for the moment before I go through the effort pf pulling the trim to wrap it correctly. Appreciate the compliment though


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So my coworker just wouldn't let it be so we real quick did the handles this evening. I'm thinking if I had LTZ , CRUZE, or something cut put of them before I wrapped it might look cool. Dunno that I like them as they sit though.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> So my coworker just wouldn't let it be so we real quick did the handles this evening. I'm thinking if I had LTZ , CRUZE, or something cut put of them before I wrapped it might look cool. Dunno that I like them as they sit though.
> View attachment 292036
> 
> 
> ...


I like the chrome better Pat.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I do as well I just told my coworker we could do it real quick to see how it looks. .


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Stripped the CF off the door handles. I do think I'm going to wrap the chrome sills correctly though. And ordered Full Amsoil treatment for her should have it by next weekend as I will be coming up on my first 5k on her , Oil and trans fluid change


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> I do as well I just told my coworker we could do it real quick to see how it looks. .


What about body color?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I think the chrome accent actually sets it off a bit ..Little bit of a different color in the sea of red. I did however try on her new shoes today .. I still need a proper set of tires as these are actually a taller profile but I'll roll with them for now until I find a set of tires I like.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> I think the chrome accent actually sets it off a bit ..Little bit of a different color in the sea of red. I did however try on her new shoes today .. I still need a proper set of tires as these are actually a taller profile but I'll roll with them for now until I find a set of tires I like.
> View attachment 292155
> 
> 
> View attachment 292156


Do you still have you factory wheels?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Those look good - and the machined face ties in well with the chrome on the door handles now, along with the chrome on the foglights.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

That was my thinking : ) and uhhh yeah I'm keeping the factory wheels lol.. I'm going to wrap the new ones with 235/45/18 I think.. its a 18 X 8 Rim


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Ohh and the funny thing the car auto learned the TPMS. Bolted the rims on nd went to do the relearn and it was already reading .


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, that doesn't disappear for a little bit. 

Our non-winter wheels/tires don't have working TPMS sensors, but the screen will still "read" for a little while until they then realize there is nothing there.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

huh thats odd .. LOL now Im going to have to go let air out of the tires just to see if it is reading them or not .. I did the relearn but it never signaled as to which tire to check with the TPMS Tool .


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> huh thats odd .. LOL now Im going to have to go let air out of the tires just to see if it is reading them or not .. I did the relearn but it never signaled as to which tire to check with the TPMS Tool .


It didn't light the corresponding turn signal?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

nope


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LOL today it decided it wanted me to relearn the TPMS sensors even though it was already reading them... tripped a fault on the way to the store and just did it real quick before I went into the store because I had the tool in the trunk.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So today was supposed to be V3 day finally but both mother nature and my other half had different plans for me.. I was up at 5 am lmao.. I sat reading through the forums killing time and looked out and its raining .... Currently doing all my work in the driveway do to stuff being staged in the garage for moving. Checked the weather and kept seeing random calls for rain every few hours.. didnt want to be in the middle of the install and have to stop. So I'm going to try again for next weekend.. I also figured out I need to do the crank seal. So I'm hunting down timing chain, guides and tensioners, water pump and all Car has 110K miles on the clock and no idea when anything was done there .. so rather than wait for the bad I'm jumping ahead and doing them preventatively . Trailer hitch , wiring and rear diffuser installed yesterday. well aside from running the power wire that I sheathed with some plastic tubing before running inside the frame rail between light sprinkles of rain today. I did have to remove the center fin for the hitch but this one is just the right width for where I need the cutout to go for the dual exhaust I do need to finish my magnet retainers for the wiring .. Have some killer earth magnets from work I'm going to shrink wrap to the connector and a few places along the harness so I can stick it up on the underside of the trunk.. I dont do the hanging out of the trunk thing that tends to crush the wires and leaves rub marks along the rear bumper.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

few more minor updates to the headlights and fogs, and the roof spoiler


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> few more minor updates to the headlights and fogs, and the roof spoiler
> View attachment 292445
> View attachment 292446
> 
> ...


I may have skipped this, but where did you find the CF window wing? How much? I have been looking at the since Covid-19 hit and the shipping is still astronomical.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> So today was supposed to be V3 day finally but both mother nature and my other half had different plans for me.. I was up at 5 am lmao.. I sat reading through the forums killing time and looked out and its raining .... Currently doing all my work in the driveway do to stuff being staged in the garage for moving. Checked the weather and kept seeing random calls for rain every few hours.. didnt want to be in the middle of the install and have to stop. So I'm going to try again for next weekend.. I also figured out I need to do the crank seal. So I'm hunting down timing chain, guides and tensioners, water pump and all Car has 110K miles on the clock and no idea when anything was done there .. so rather than wait for the bad I'm jumping ahead and doing them preventatively . Trailer hitch , wiring and rear diffuser installed yesterday. well aside from running the power wire that I sheathed with some plastic tubing before running inside the frame rail between light sprinkles of rain today. I did have to remove the center fin for the hitch but this one is just the right width for where I need the cutout to go for the dual exhaust I do need to finish my magnet retainers for the wiring .. Have some killer earth magnets from work I'm going to shrink wrap to the connector and a few places along the harness so I can stick it up on the underside of the trunk.. I dont do the hanging out of the trunk thing that tends to crush the wires and leaves rub marks along the rear bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292289


I jumped back to see what else I missed and I see the diffuser. Is that a universal? Any pictures of the install? I do like the way it looks from this view. Have any other pics?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The roof spoiler looks great, I presume that's just tape that holds it on?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I jumped back to see what else I missed and I see the diffuser. Is that a universal? Any pictures of the install? I do like the way it looks from this view. Have any other pics?


I will see what i can find for other pics. Honestly there's only 6 screws holding it on at the moment. The 2 further up where the tans are that hold the bumper would be ideal but I'd say my rear bumper has been replaced at some point.. both brackets for the rear bumper are bent upward.. I'll be repairing this to reattach the bumper as it should be as well as the diffuser. It is just a small universal type. I think it was 25 bucks.. had to cut the center fin off for the hitch lol.





MP81 said:


> The roof spoiler looks great, I presume that's just tape that holds it on?


Yeah it's 3m to the rear window debated cutting it down for the roof itself bu knew I wouldn't be able to duplicate the angles. And well I was impatient and wanted it on the car.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Also @Blasirl it fits perfect between the cutout for my single.outlet exhaust and ends right where I would need the other side trimmed out for dual.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I may have skipped this, but where did you find the CF window wing? How much? I have been looking at the since Covid-19 hit and the shipping is still astronomical.


And Sorry I missed this earlier.. technically its not Carbon . Its just wrapped lol because yeah actual carbon fiber is up there in the $$$$ I debated the actual but weeing as all of them I have seen are held on by nothing more than 3M I know it would be a matter of tie before some kid ripped it off in a store parking lot or something .. 
The only actual CF on the car at the moment is the window divider panels on the doors.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Looking Sharp @Mr_Pat


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Spank ya sir @JLL


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd be curious if you find it to affect your fuel economy. I like the look, but I wouldn't want to screw up the aero on ours. Part of the reason I haven't gone to the Z-spec grille, unless I can put the bigger blockoff plates the Diesel and Eco models have on them.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I'll be honest I'm not expecting to see any significant change in MPG. now in all fairness the only mpg I have been able to see is to and from work which is a small amount of freeway and a bunch of city... currently averaging 30 -32 mpg per tank and well I tend to get a little playful on occasion still wont be taking a long trip for a few weeks yet and then i'll be pulling our small trailer with all our camping stuff on it


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> I'll be honest I'm not expecting to see any significant change in MPG. now in all fairness the only mpg I have been able to see is to and from work which is a small amount of freeway and a bunch of city... currently averaging 30 -32 mpg per tank and well I tend to get a little playful on occasion still wont be taking a long trip for a few weeks yet and then i'll be pulling our small trailer with all our camping stuff on it


lol dont put a rack on the roof, ive seen a few less mpgs from it.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LOLS didnt plan on it figure the trailer should produce enough drag for me ,, and in a pinh have my little trailer hitch cargo carrier/ice shanty hauler.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Scratch the B14's...... K Sport it is .....


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Scratch the B14's...... K Sport it is .....


ZZP has much better service anyway.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I'd be curious if you find it to affect your fuel economy. I like the look, but I wouldn't want to screw up the aero on ours. Part of the reason I haven't gone to the Z-spec grille, unless I can put the bigger blockoff plates the Diesel and Eco models have on them.


Do tell...

Can you add some to this as I am only kinda following...


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Do tell...
> 
> Can you add some to this as I am only kinda following...


I dont think that mine has any form of blocking plates or anything inside the front bumper aside from the upper grill isnt fully open in all the ports across it . the lower from what I can see is wide open. I'm sure that closing that off helps with aerodynamics but the sacrifice is loss of cooling air to the intercooler, radiator, ac condenser. for now im content on my mpg vs the performance i'm getting seeing as im not expecting racecar power. Those wishing to keep high MPG are also most likely not installing a larger turbo.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> I dont think that mine has any form of blocking plates or anything inside the front bumper aside from the upper grill isnt fully open in all the ports across it . the lower from what I can see is wide open. I'm sure that closing that off helps with aerodynamics but the sacrifice is loss of cooling air to the intercooler, radiator, ac condenser. for now im content on my mpg vs the performance i'm getting seeing as im not expecting racecar power. Those wishing to keep high MPG are also most likely not installing a larger turbo.


I assumed he was referring to the shutters, but thought maybe there were different types or ???


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I wish FIA would of made a grille cover for the cruze.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I wish FIA would of made a grille cover for the cruze.











How-To: Make a grill block


Since I won't be towing a trailer through Death Valley anytime soon, I made a grill block yesterday. Step 1: trace an outline of the grill on the back of a pizza box. I used some 0.06" thick ABS plastic from Amazon for $7 (shipping included). Step 2: Trace and cut out the ABS pieces and moosh...




www.cruzetalk.com




Bug Screen


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I assumed he was referring to the shutters, but thought maybe there were different types or ???


Yeah I believe he was . Sorry I guess what I meant was aero on this car I assume is already different because it doesnt have the shutters to my knowledge. . So me adding the roof spoiler I honestly dont expect much difference in MPG and seeing as I went with a larger turbo and what not again Economy is going down anyway. To be honest I havent seen any change in economy since I purchased the car. I avg about 30 - 32 mpg per tank. I have a 40 mile each way drive to work with a large portion being city driving from 94 down 16 mile to troy. However had the new trailer hooked up when I went to Murphsox place yesterday because I got the tires swapped from the stock rims and the ones on the car. at 60 mph with the cruise set pulling the trailer I was getting 30 - 32 mg


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Adding to the list... Taillights in though I'm fighting with wiring ... unfortunately went against my better judgement and bought these second hand.. However I like the look so I may purchase a new set if I can get these working correctly.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

They're not plug and play?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

They probably were but someone apparently did some wiring crimps in weird spots.. not clear on why he did what he did.. sent me a diagram but I was looking at the stock light harness and saw wires eliminated from what the yhad done and moved to a different connection .. Part of me wants to buy a new set then I'll repair these. They work at the moment just trying to work out the centers as brakes .. they are supposed work as brake lights as well according to all the listings I have looked at though mine currently look like the trunk lights are on brake mode all the time ...


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> They probably were but someone apparently did some wiring crimps in weird spots.. not clear on why he did what he did.. sent me a diagram but I was looking at the stock light harness and saw wires eliminated from what the yhad done and moved to a different connection .. Part of me wants to buy a new set then I'll repair these. They work at the moment just trying to work out the centers as brakes .. they are supposed work as brake lights as well according to all the listings I have looked at though mine currently look like the trunk lights are on brake mode all the time ...


Huh. I just bought a set a tailights too. See my build thread. I was looking for a pair of the ones you have but I couldn't find any in-stock, so I went with the ones I bought.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Really ??? I had seen a lot of them listed on ebay and amazon both.. I didnt care for the clear/white and didnt see a ton of other options out there.. of the ones I had seen I favored these.. Maybe If my car was a different color I would go with that type. but just couldn't see it on the red.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Really ??? I had seen a lot of them listed on ebay and amazon both.. I didnt care for the clear/white and didnt see a ton of other options out there.. of the ones I had seen I favored these.. Maybe If my car was a different color I would go with that type. but just couldn't see it on the red.


That would explain it. I don't buy anything automotive aftermarket on Ebay or Amazon. I've been burned in the past by garbage "performance" parts from there.

Your right that would look pretty bad with red.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a set of taillights I bought in early 2015and still cannot get them to work right.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

What ya got ??? and what are they doing or not doing ??? I Started to redo the entire harness on these to be as the stock harness bulbs are set up.. curently the only off part is the trunk center lights not cooperating .. and well hard to make things work and see in the sunlight..


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well just confirmed that the centers are essentially running as if brakes are on all the time.. so I must have hooked something up on them incorrectly....and still cant get the trailer lights to work... brake lights on the trailer work but no running or turns... Curt hitch and harness... Gotta get the volt meter out again and see if I can run this down,.... Need those lights working in a week and a half.. K sports should be to me by Thursday so I'll have that to do as well ..


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

I have the same set, for the truck lights I switch the wires to go from brake light to day time tuning lights. Also mine were plug and play.





Mr_Pat said:


> They probably were but someone apparently did some wiring crimps in weird spots.. not clear on why he did what he did.. sent me a diagram but I was looking at the stock light harness and saw wires eliminated from what the yhad done and moved to a different connection .. Part of me wants to buy a new set then I'll repair these. They work at the moment just trying to work out the centers as brakes .. they are supposed work as brake lights as well according to all the listings I have looked at though mine currently look like the trunk lights are on brake mode all the time ...


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

mine are brakes on exterior lights and just day time for the truck lights. Just like factory does



SlyCruze said:


> I have the same set, for the truck lights I switch the wires to go from brake light to day time tuning lights. Also mine were plug and play.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> so I'll have that to do as well ..


You make it sound like such a chore


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL said:


> You make it sound like such a chore


LOL nahh just not enough hours in a day or at least the ones I have free to do things .. but I have some vacation coming up So I should have her all together by then


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

SlyCruze said:


> I have the same set, for the truck lights I switch the wires to go from brake light to day time tuning lights. Also mine were plug and play.


Yeah they should have been .. though according to the sales sites i have seen for these taill lights they are supposed to be set up with trunk lights working as brake as well as DTR.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Yeah they should have been .. though according to the sales sites i have seen for these taill lights they are supposed to be set up with trunk lights working as brake as well as DTR.


The tailights come on as Daytime Running lights???


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

lol guess i should adjust that.. I assumed tail lights were on when DTR are on .. lol i leave early in the morning and the lights are always auto on anyway.. so I assumed taillights and headlights are on with DTR


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> lol guess i should adjust that.. I assumed tail lights were on when DTR are on .. lol i leave early in the morning and the lights are always auto on anyway.. so I assumed taillights and headlights are on with DTR


I can't speak for the other years, but for the 2015 Cruze the only Daytime Running Lights are the LED's in the front bumper cover.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr_Pat said:


> lol guess i should adjust that.. I assumed tail lights were on when DTR are on .. lol i leave early in the morning and the lights are always auto on anyway.. so I assumed taillights and headlights are on with DTR


tails lights are probably off on daytime tuning lights, what I meant by it was the lightsin the middle for me I had the option of on or brake light bright. I don’t have any option of having them being brake activated though


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

lol either way .. trying to get the center trunk lights to run as marker lights as well as brake lights like they are supposed to ..


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> lol either way .. trying to get the center trunk lights to run as marker lights as well as brake lights like they are supposed to ..


So I went out to the car with my wife. The lights on the trunk lid, at least on my car (stock lights) don't light up with the brakes. They only light up with the parking lights/headlights.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Correct, those are only tail lights, not brake lights. Someone did wire them up to work as brake lights...there's a how-to somewhere.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Yep I knew about the thread .. I must have switched something when trying to sort out the mess I had going on .. but yes typically the trunk lights are just on as marker lights.. these taillights I picked up on all the advertisements for them I find the trunk lights are supposed to work with the outsides as brake lights as well as regular marker.. just requires some extra wire. however looks like even buying them new they neglect to give you the actual wiring diagram. I'll sit down and figure out the wiring direction. Have I mentioned I hate automotive electrical LMAO


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

SlyCruze said:


> mine are brakes on exterior lights and just day time for the truck lights. Just like factory does


So I figured them out tonight,, the trunk lights had two sets of wires one with a connector on it that fit right into the old location and 2 basically cut wires.. the 2 cut wires are for marker lights... the one that had the connector on it as it turns out are the Brake light ... so cutting the connector to put in the correct place to set my trunks as markers as well as functional brake lights.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Got it done tonight before leaving work vid at link

Trunk lights are brake lights


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Got it done tonight before leaving work vid at link
> 
> Trunk lights are brake lights


Those are sexy Pat.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Tank ya sir.. looking forward to seeing you put the set you bought on yours .. I think they go well for lighter colored cars


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> Got it done tonight before leaving work vid at link
> 
> Trunk lights are brake lights


oh dwam!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Pretty easy .. and i think if you switched from normal bulbs to led and found a 3 wire socket that fit the trunk assembly should be doable on any.. 2 Led bulbs should draw significantly less than even a single incandescent


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> Got it done tonight before leaving work vid at link
> 
> Trunk lights are brake lights



Heck yes!


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

nice job on the lights !


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Whiteline Rear bar and K Sports in the rear .. Still need to adjust the height I started with full height to see where it sat . Pics are installed parts and after I set it back on its wheels. Ill add a pic in a bit after a quick ride to see where it starts to sets after a little suspension push. And yes I'm aware she needs a bath lol


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

And fronts are on ... Still need to make some camber and height adjustments I think. I know the rear needs dropped down and I forgot to put the adjuster in the tops of the rears ... Hard is setting is definitely stiff Currently have the fronts at about mid dampening . Front Sway bar is going to wait until I'm ready to do the motor I think as it looks to be more of a project than I anticipated to get to .. Most likely have to drop the entire front sub frame to get it out so I need to research into what all has to be disconnected to get it low enough to pull. Wish I had a hoist LOL


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Gonna go give her a bath her in a few minutes then get some new pics.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow those seem a lot shorter!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

The springs are stiffer. and the stock shocks/struts have excessive travel fairly certain the rear shock has a foot of shaft travel.. Lot easier to get the wheels off the ground now that there is less suspension freeplay lol ..


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> And fronts are on ... Still need to make some camber and height adjustments I think. I know the rear needs dropped down and I forgot to put the adjuster in the tops of the rears ... Hard is setting is definitely stiff Currently have the fronts at about mid dampening . Front Sway bar is going to wait until I'm ready to do the motor I think as it looks to be more of a project than I anticipated to get to .. Most likely have to drop the entire front sub frame to get it out so I need to research into what all has to be disconnected to get it low enough to pull. Wish I had a hoist LOL
> 
> View attachment 292691
> 
> ...


This is what my manual says...


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Which book is that ?? and yeah as I thought requires bit to get to .. I'll wait until I swap motors to add the front bar ..
stock one looks fairly stout in my opinion.. and now that it has metal links to the k sports should handle fine for my purposes. I have a Haynes that I still havent opened LMAO


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Which book is that ?? and yeah as I thought requires bit to get to .. I'll wait until I swap motors to add the front bar ..
> stock one looks fairly stout in my opinion.. and now that it has metal links to the k sports should handle fine for my purposes. I have a Haynes that I still havent opened LMAO


Haynes


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it's anything like the Cavalier or Cobalt then yeah...it's not a blast. 

The Cobalt didn't require me to drop the subframe, but it still wasn't fun.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Yep thats gonna wait until I get my motor to rebuild and drop in.. LOL poor car probably didnt need most of what I've already done .. but im makin her mine.. She is definately a little tighter now though the ride doesnt feel too stiff. Springs are stiffer but the shocks struts seem to cover that well . I do know I need to adjust the front camber a little as the upper bolt hole on the fronts is slotted to allow for some adjustment I think the drivers slipped a little during install.. Gonna find a shop to get everything properly aligned.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep, I'd recommend that. I ended up installing mine on the Cavalier after I had to replace the subframe...so I already had it out.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Yep, I'd recommend that. I ended up installing mine on the Cavalier after I had to replace the subframe...so I already had it out.


LOL best time to do it .. @Murphsox .. came by today and we went for rides in both of our cars trying to feel out the differences I need this downpipe and turbo on now that I have heard his with just the downpipe.. lmao instant turbo spool. noise wise from the exhaust didn't seem that noticeably different to me


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

still need to take pics to compare the drop... lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> LOL best time to do it


Yes it was, though I wasn't entirely given the option as the subframe itself split into two pieces while we were driving.

I did try to install it before, and the first subframe bolt I went to loosen (the passenger rear bolt), the head snapped right off. I found out that wasn't really a problem when I was removing the subframe after it broke because I had to take that section of the subframe (which "luckily" I was able to just...bend the rest of it back and forth and end up with a very small piece) off with a pipe wrench, because the entirety of the bolt was rusted to the sleeve...that's why the head just sheared right off...but all that clamp load was still there. Luckily it wasn't rusted within the body, so once I got that section off, I got myself a new bolt and the new subframe went on in a lovely fashion.










































That was fun.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Danggg ... luckily at least with my cruze they painted and or coated everything well.. so far everything has come apart pretty easy .. And yes we need to get side by side .. it wasnt until we had the 2 sitting next to each other I realized I had dropped it .. Still didnt slam it like I see a lot done . and already rubbed the nose at the inlaws driveway....


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Yes it was, though I wasn't entirely given the option as the subframe itself split into two pieces while we were driving.
> 
> I did try to install it before, and the first subframe bolt I went to loosen (the passenger rear bolt), the head snapped right off. I found out that wasn't really a problem when I was removing the subframe after it broke because I had to take that section of the subframe (which "luckily" I was able to just...bend the rest of it back and forth and end up with a very small piece) off with a pipe wrench, because the entirety of the bolt was rusted to the sleeve...that's why the head just sheared right off...but all that clamp load was still there. Luckily it wasn't rusted within the body, so once I got that section off, I got myself a new bolt and the new subframe went on in a lovely fashion.
> 
> ...


Which car was that?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> Which car was that?


My '98 Cavalier, though it was my now-wife's at that point in time.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> What ya got ??? and what are they doing or not doing ??? I Started to redo the entire harness on these to be as the stock harness bulbs are set up.. curently the only off part is the trunk center lights not cooperating .. and well hard to make things work and see in the sunlight..


They work on the bench, but not in the car.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> lol guess i should adjust that.. I assumed tail lights were on when DTR are on .. lol i leave early in the morning and the lights are always auto on anyway.. so I assumed taillights and headlights are on with DTR


The DRLs on a gen I are just a modified signal to the headlight. It uses Pulse Width Modulation to accomplish it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is the link to the tail light mod and I also included the video you linked to before:

How To: Make the trunk-mounted taillights function as brake lights'


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> This is the link to the tail light mod and I also included the video you linked to before:
> 
> How To: Make the trunk-mounted taillights function as brake lights'


Pretty neat, but seems like a lot of work


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Pretty neat, but seems like a lot of work


EVERYTHING on a Cruze is a lot of work.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> This is the link to the tail light mod and I also included the video you linked to before:
> 
> How To: Make the trunk-mounted taillights function as brake lights'


The video I linked was my own those are my tails currently on the car.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I'll have to get with ya one day see if I can help sort those out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> I'll have to get with ya one day see if I can help sort those out.


Beers cold!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Something I noticed with that curt box was pins sliding out of their connectors on the taillight side. I reset mine and ended up running a new ground wire throughout the trailer. I think the connector was part of my initial problem with the running lights with the trailer as well as these tails.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Something I noticed with that curt box was pins sliding out of their connectors on the taillight side. I reset mine and ended up running a new ground wire throughout the trailer. I think the connector was part of my initial problem with the running lights with the trailer as well as these tails.


I would write to Curt and say something about the connectors. 

When I built my trailer, when the instructions said to use the frame as a ground wire, I tossed the directions and wired in a dedicated ground as well. Still no issues.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

She did well on the trip avg 25 - 30 mpg .. And I had a new ZZP shirt until the wife pulled it out of the dryer and now I must order a new one .. though think I'll go a size up as it was snug on me.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> They work on the bench, but not in the car.


I sat and matched pin to pin on my connectors from my stock lights and the aftermarkets to verify which wire was what.. I know the 3 to the main taillight .. Red brake signal, green running light , black ground. the reverse and turn signal are both 2 wire so just sorted out positive and negative .. though I don't see any form of resistor in that set .. mine had a approximately 2 inch long ballast type looking resistor in line of the turn signal do they maybe have the pinout different on their connector to the point it doesn't match up to the correct power / grounds off the car harness ?? .


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> She did well on the trip avg 25 - 30 mpg .. And I had a new ZZP shirt until the wife pulled it out of the dryer and now I must order a new one .. though think I'll go a size up as it was snug on me.
> 
> View attachment 292924
> 
> ...


Is that you in the ZZP shirt Pat?

It's been 15 years since I could grow hair like that.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LOLS nope Ive never had long hair like that.. That was her stealing my shirt and me noticing when we were at the campground .. My hair may be about 1/4 inch at the moment and well we will just say thinner on the top LMAO


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> LOLS nope Ive never had long hair like that.. That was her stealing my shirt and me noticing when we were at the campground .. My hair may be about 1/4 inch at the moment and well we will just say thinner on the top LMAO


Mine's the same.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So its been 2 weeks on the new suspension and aside from being a little springy in the rear overall the car handles very well.. Took my favorite loop entrance ramp at 50 today and honestly think I could have gotten more out of it .. I was hoping I would get to put the turbo on this weekend but looking like mother nature is going to foil my plans again ..........


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> So its been 2 weeks on the new suspension and aside from being a little springy in the rear overall the car handles very well.. Took my favorite loop entrance ramp at 50 today and honestly think I could have gotten more out of it .. I was hoping I would get to put the turbo on this weekend but looking like mother nature is going to foil my plans again ..........


That's why I mowed the lawn today. Got about 5-10 minutes of downpour shortly after - thankfully it was once we were inside the restaurant at dinner. Weather.com *swore* up and down today that it would stay try...even as that giant storm continued down from the NW...funny...it rained. But it looks like we'll be potentially getting rain for a week and a half...


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah mines gonna be a jungle ..


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Yeah mines gonna be a jungle ..


My neighbor mowed his lawn at like 7:30 this morning - good choice on his part. Both our back yards are actually partially flooded - something they never are (well, the side between our two lots - their driveway and the side of my house - constantly does, but not the actual back yard).

I'm hoping I'm able to mow again next Thursday or Friday, as we leave for 10 days in NC the next morning at like 2AM. Want my brother not to have to mow while he's here watching the dog/house.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well did a couple things whie I had a break in the weather.. Changed my purge valve, oil cap, and trunk switch. Changed the cabin filter as well... How the hell do full size leaves get into there ??? I had a pile of oak leaves on top of the filter when i pulled it out .... had to reach in with a small vacuum and suck pieces out of the fan ..

























Since mother nature had me trapped indoors I got bored after sorting all the boxes of parts I have ... 













Awaiting the arrival of an RS grille to cut up and make a different mounting setup for this as I hate the bolt to the grill deal. Should be here this week


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah...I probably need to swap our cabin filter. Don't think I've ever bothered with that yet...I believe I did it on my Cobalt once before and it was disgusting...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

That is one of the nastiest filters I've ever seen lol 

Side note: cool oil cap!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> That is one of the nastiest filters I've ever seen lol
> 
> Side note: cool oil cap!


LMAO @Thebigzeus I was wondering who would see that . And for referance I have no oak trees by my house And I have only had the car for 4 months now


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well got some measurements of bushings now So hopefuly get a set done over the next few days and get them sent to @JLL and since I had to lift the car up I remembered to install the adjusters in the rear K sports .. LMAO wife didnt appreciate the full hard ride ... So I took it down to softer .. and dropped the rear a little more .. I think I need another 1/2 down all around yet... Ad the funny part .. jacking the car up from the recommended Jack point to a height I could get a jack stand under it ...











Yes the front wheel is off the ground...


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Well got some measurements of bushings now So hopefuly get a set done over the next few days and get them sent to @JLL and since I had to lift the car up I remembered to install the adjusters in the rear K sports .. LMAO wife didnt appreciate the full hard ride ... So I took it down to softer .. and dropped the rear a little more .. I think I need another 1/2 down all around yet... Ad the funny part .. jacking the car up from the recommended Jack point to a height I could get a jack stand under it ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 293088
> ...


My wife doesn't like the firmer suspension either. Mine is even only on a firmness setting of 2 out of 5.  

I love the firmer suspension though.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

mehh the rear on mine was set to full stiff lol .. it was a bit much I bumped it a couple clicks above full soft .. feels slightly stiffer than the stock sport it had now . the front is set about the same as well unless I decide im gonna play around then I hop out and bump it up to full.. front seems to respond a little better to being stiff.. the rear is just to light for it ..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Well got some measurements of bushings now So hopefuly get a set done over the next few days and get them sent to @JLL and since I had to lift the car up I remembered to install the adjusters in the rear K sports .. LMAO wife didnt appreciate the full hard ride ... So I took it down to softer .. and dropped the rear a little more .. I think I need another 1/2 down all around yet... Ad the funny part .. jacking the car up from the recommended Jack point to a height I could get a jack stand under it ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 293088
> ...


Be happy you can still get a jack under it. I had to make ramps to get my jack under it to put the jack stands. 😄


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I set my Cobalt down after lowering it and found it was still sitting on the trolley jack I had at the time. Had to lift it back up, set it down on pieces of wood, then drive it off those. Shortly after, went and got the low-profile 1.5 ton jack from HF of which I still have and bought a second one of, so I have two. Those gets under anything I own, or my brother owns. And the big low-profile 3-ton from HF is also plenty low, but lifts up a lot higher.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Be happy you can still get a jack under it. I had to make ramps to get my jack under it to put the jack stands. 😄


Low profile jack FTW  

I never buy trolley jacks or regular height jacks anymore.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> Low profile jack FTW
> 
> I never buy trolley jacks or regular height jacks anymore.


Regular height ones are probably helpful for working on a truck, but on any modern car, less so. Trolley jacks really don't seem to serve much of a purpose, other than being low cost.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I set my Cobalt down after lowering it and found it was still sitting on the trolley jack I had at the time. Had to lift it back up, set it down on pieces of wood, then drive it off those. Shortly after, went and got the low-profile 1.5 ton jack from HF of which I still have and bought a second one of, so I have two. Those gets under anything I own, or my brother owns. And the big low-profile 3-ton from HF is also plenty low, but lifts up a lot higher.


I have been watching the price on and off at HF on the low profile 2-ton jacks, but they never seem to go on sale, at least the ones I think I want. Do you have a Pittsburgh or Daytona jack? What is the height of the cup?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I have been watching the price on and off at HF on the low profile 2-ton jacks, but they never seem to go on sale, at least the ones I think I want. Do you have a Pittsburgh or Daytona jack? What is the height of the cup?


Pittsburgh for both the two 1.5 tons and the 3 ton.

I see them on sale all the time. I think I paid $59.99 for the 1.5-ton and $99.99 for the 3-ton last year (they had a really good sale for leap day). I do tend to see both at similar prices often.









1.5 Ton Aluminum Racing Floor Jack with RAPID PUMP


Amazing deals on this 1.5T Aluminum Rapid Pump Racing Jack at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com













3 ton Low Profile Floor Jack with RAPID PUMP, Red


Amazing deals on this 3T Steel, Red Low Profile Floor Jack at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Looks like they've gone up in base price since I bought them. Used to be $79.99 and $99.99.

3.5" for the 1.5-ton and actually 3.125" for the 3-ton.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I won't go that low again.. my honda was on the ground like that.. And as @MP81 knows Michigan roads suck.... I lost count of how many times I bottomed that honda out on my drive home from work.. couple of points in particular are nasty. The rear is still sitting a lot higher than I thought it was . The front is pretty close to as low as I want to go. I've already rubbedd the nose on my own driveway as well as a few other places. And already noted bbn I have to be wary of parking blocks as I would destroy the nose if I attempt to park the nose over one...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ohhh yes...you know, with how low my Cobalt is (and it was a good solid half an inch, at least, closer to the ground on my 195/60R15 all seasons, versus my 225/40R18 summer tires), I'm surprised I never had an issue the number of winters I drove it lowered.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Ohhh yes...you know, with how low my Cobalt is (and it was a good solid half an inch, at least, closer to the ground on my 195/60R15 all seasons, versus my 225/40R18 summer tires), I'm surprised I never had an issue the number of winters I drove it lowered.
> 
> View attachment 293119


I ran 225/40R18 in the summer and 205/65R15 in the winter to avoid that problem.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

The honda's frame / side skirts were 3 inches from the ground..... Not something I would do again.. I had my exhaust clamps flipped sideways but aways seemed to catch the flange of the exhaust near the rear wheels .. I set the rear exhaust system with a slip fit pipe so when it got pulled loose it sprung back to its home or close enough all I had to do is get it high enough to reach under and pop it back into place...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> I ran 225/40R18 in the summer and 205/65R15 in the winter to avoid that problem.


I just ran the factory size, never ran into a problem, even through heavy snow...somehow...on UHP All-seasons. Didn't know the wonders of winter tires at that point in time, but I also ran the all-seasons in summer too, didn't get the 18s until 2014.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Low cars are fun aren’t they…. Lol about a finger width from the ground


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think that's what helped with the Cobalt in winter: I do not run the SS front fascia or side skirts.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Finally got the pressure sensor boss welded onto the charge pipe .. Have some trimming to do because I cut the thing a bit on the huge side .. I have one project on my plate for this weekend on the lathe so once I get that done I'll work on trimming my pipe. and with any luck get to do some install work this weekend as im off until Tuesday


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Finally got the pressure sensor boss welded onto the charge pipe .. Have some trimming to do because I cut the thing a bit on the huge side .. I have one project on my plate for this weekend on the lathe so once I get that done I'll work on trimming my pipe. and with any luck get to do some install work this weekend as im off until Tuesday


I forgot you had a custom Intercooler setup.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

In hindsight it would have been easier to just buy the ZZP one.. But since I'm doing the doing the piping myself I can route the charge a little better and it will be ble to be removed for doing oil changes and I'm using 2.5 inch piping which should compliment the 65mm Throttle body


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Bushings almost done. I'll sit down with my pipe and some.bits at home. Didn't have proper clamps for the small mill.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> In hindsight it would have been easier to just buy the ZZP one.. But since I'm doing the doing the piping myself I can route the charge a little better and it will be ble to be removed for doing oil changes and I'm using 2.5 inch piping which should compliment the 65mm Throttle body
> 
> 
> View attachment 293166


That looks a lot bigger than the zzp too.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Bushings almost done. I'll sit down with my pipe and some.bits at home. Didn't have proper clamps for the small mill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Sexy


I think we have our new parts maker picked out


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> That looks a lot bigger than the zzp too.


This is ZZP's (below the bumper support):

It's thick but short.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> This is ZZP's (below the bumper support):
> 
> It's thick but short.
> 
> View attachment 293174


Hmm I would think wider is better, not sure about thickness… Maybe it holds the aluminum cooler longer being thick? Not sure.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Hmm I would think wider is better, not sure about thickness… Maybe it holds the aluminum cooler longer being thick? Not sure.


ZZP'S is wider than stock. The stock Intercooler has plastic on the sides and is narrower than the condenser that you see in the picture.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Lol ok I'll be honest I do t actually think this old intercooler I had for the station is going in. I just thought I'd get a pic of it in front of the car. I dont think I could.mounr this one without removing the bumper support. I have one with a similar core to the zzp I am planning on using 2.5 pipe all the way . Up from 2.25 that zzp uses. Lmao and as far as parts fab I'll will try to help out with anything I think I can tackle. Aluminum welding I had to pay to have done. I will be reworking that charge pipe at some point but this gets me to the point I can finally bolt in the intercooler which means I can get the turbo and injectors in as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Finally got the pressure sensor boss welded onto the charge pipe .. Have some trimming to do because I cut the thing a bit on the huge side .. I have one project on my plate for this weekend on the lathe so once I get that done I'll work on trimming my pipe. and with any luck get to do some install work this weekend as im off until Tuesday


I'll have to remember to keep you away from my pipe, it's short enough!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I'll have to remember to keep you away from my pipe, it's short enough!


You have a short pipe?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Bushings is done.. may require some fine filament as I had him make the step .4 inches long


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> You have a short pipe?


😉


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LMAO @Blasirl I dont play with fellow car guys pipes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> You have a short pipe?


No, you misunderstand, it is not like yours,


JLL said:


> It's thick but short.
> 
> View attachment 293174


It is plenty long, and short enough!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> No, you misunderstand, it is not like yours,
> 
> It is plenty long, and short enough!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So the intercooler is going to take some more work to make it happen.. however while i was messing around my turbo magically fell out ... ohh darn now I have to pu this V3 in ..      .... apparently when it came out though it put a cut in the coolant line to the oil cooler .. so picking that up tomorrow am since everything was closed today. So hopefully by lunch time tomorrow ill have the turbo in and the coolant system bled. And I'll be lightly running her around to get a log .. I noticed it looks like I have been running lean so luckily now i'll have the downpipe on with the wideband and I can start looking into that.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> .. however while i was messing around my turbo magically fell out ... ohh darn


Say what!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> So the intercooler is going to take some more work to make it happen.. however while i was messing around my turbo magically fell out ... ohh darn now I have to pu this V3 in ..      .... apparently when it came out though it put a cut in the coolant line to the oil cooler .. so picking that up tomorrow am since everything was closed today. So hopefully by lunch time tomorrow ill have the turbo in and the coolant system bled. And I'll be lightly running her around to get a log .. I noticed it looks like I have been running lean so luckily now i'll have the downpipe on with the wideband and I can start looking into that.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Pretty... and freaking fun. I never cleaned the manifold back off after the paint reacted to the propane. But for now it at least has some.protrction.. and I have to hurry up and get back to the bushing test for as this took me longer than planned.. note remove t stat before trying to remove turbo pain in the butt to get that last bolt out near there..


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Pretty... and freaking fun. I never cleaned the manifold back off after the paint reacted to the propane. But for now it at least has some.protrction.. and I have to hurry up and get back to the bushing test for as this took me longer than planned.. note remove t stat before trying to remove turbo pain in the butt to get that last bolt out near there..
> 
> View attachment 293208
> 
> ...


Shiny


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> Pretty... and freaking fun. I never cleaned the manifold back off after the paint reacted to the propane. But for now it at least has some.protrction.. and I have to hurry up and get back to the bushing test for as this took me longer than planned.. note remove t stat before trying to remove turbo pain in the butt to get that last bolt out near there..
> 
> View attachment 293208
> 
> ...


Better update that signature


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Done sir


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Say what!


ok so i may have helped it slightly


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

well done ! are you seeing a big difference ? i see you have the ported V3.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

SlyCruze said:


> well done ! are you seeing a big difference ? i see you have the ported V3.


Yes most definatley a difference. In all fairness I made 3 major changes at one time. Injectors, turbo and downpipe and tune for them. I know downpipe alone makes a significant difference as well. I still want to pull a data log myself and review it.. I unfortunately only had time to pull one with the trifecta software and send to them.. and I tripped a CEL on my way to work and for some reason I pulled the efi autocal out of the car... So I'll have to figure out what it is when I get home. Going g to pull the negative cable and reset and see if it comes up on my drive home.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok so now that i'm home as it happens P0420.. lol well the cat its supposed to be watching isnt there sooooo yeah... and P0300.. Gonna change outto the extra set of plugs I have I thnk the gap was too large at .028 with the added air and fuel volumes... I did get a "That thing is Bad <Donkey>" From a guy in a caddy on my drive home tonight .. lol you can realllllyyy hear the turbo now.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Codes all cleared up still doing some final tuning. Tried to get her prettied up for COTM but mother nature keeps dropping showers on me. And changed out the front marker lights in the bumper.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Got all the parts for the encore brake swap. So planning on brakes friday and I believe I have everything I need for the CF CAI finally.. gotta go home and lay everything out again. But with any luck I can get that on and maybe work on marking the intercooler.piping to get welded.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> Got all the parts for the encore brake swap. So planning on brakes friday and I believe I have everything I need for the CF CAI finally.. gotta go home and lay everything out again. But with any luck I can get that on and maybe work on marking the intercooler.piping to get welded.


Got a list made up with cost? I am somewhat interested in this. Not sure how much work is involved either.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I'll be honest it would be easier to buy an injen. But
3 inch carbon fiber pipe was about 75 to 80 dollars. 3 inch 90 degree connector 50. I bought 2 different carbon fiber panels as originally I was going to build an enclosure over the port where a CAI drops in but opted for a different route. I'm using one of then panels as the holder over that port for the lower portion with a larger zzp filter. I'll try and lay everything out once I'm done with it for sure. And after I file my patent.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> I'll be honest it would be easier to buy an injen. But
> 3 inch carbon fiber pipe was about 75 to 80 dollars. 3 inch 90 degree connector 50. I bought 2 different carbon fiber panels as originally I was going to build an enclosure over the port where a CAI drops in but opted for a different route. I'm using one of then panels as the holder over that port for the lower portion with a larger zzp filter. I'll try and lay everything out once I'm done with it for sure. And after I file my patent.


Sorry, I meant the brakes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Sorry, I meant the brakes.


Bigger brakes for the Cruze under $400.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

OHHHHHHHHHH lol um yeah pretty sure im under 400..
$70 for a pair of calipers and brackets <debated getting the powder coated ones but that would have been well over the 400>,
$50 For pads
$50 for Dust shields
$85 For Rotors
$15 for the drill bit I didnt have <one of few>
$?? Caliper Bolts I seem to forget about this part.. Hopefully I'll find what I need before Friday.

Current total $270. Though this is only the fronts. I havent decided if Im pad slapping the rear or replaceing pads and rotors


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> OHHHHHHHHHH lol um yeah pretty sure im under 400..
> $70 for a pair of calipers and brackets <debated getting the powder coated ones but that would have been well over the 400>,
> $50 For pads
> $50 for Dust shields
> ...


Nice, mine seem to fade under hard braking, thinking of pricing this out and doing it.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Thats why im doing it lol.. ive noticed it a lot since the day I got the car.. I end up in traffic a lot and seem to have to apply more pressure than necessary to slow down and then it finally starts to have effect by which point its more of a sudden stop ...


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

now wishing I would have seen this before I bought my parts.... 


Encore set


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> now wishing I would have seen this before I bought my parts....
> 
> 
> Encore set


Oh Pat....

Live and learn buddy.

You know, ZZP has a 12" brake kit for $399.

They have an even bigger 12.6" kit for $499.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Except I dont want the redrilled rotors that I have to get remade whenever I need a set. And although the dual piston set up sounds good I'm familiar with the issues on those calipers.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> Except I dont want the redrilled rotors that I have to get remade whenever I need a set. And although the dual piston set up sounds good I'm familiar with the issues on those calipers.


You'll likely never need new rotors for the rest of the life of the car though.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> You'll likely never need new rotors for the rest of the life of the car though.


Drilled rotors do have a tendency to eat brake pads though with the increased friction forces.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Except I dont want the redrilled rotors that I have to get remade whenever I need a set. And although the dual piston set up sounds good I'm familiar with the issues on those calipers.


I see. I didn't notice they were drilled rotors.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Drilled rotors do have a tendency to eat brake pads though with the increased friction forces.


Yes, but I said rotors not pads


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> now wishing I would have seen this before I bought my parts....
> 
> 
> Encore set


I thought you said under $270? That link lists at $401.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Except I dont want the redrilled rotors that I have to get remade whenever I need a set. And although the dual piston set up sounds good I'm familiar with the issues on those calipers.


Re-drilled from 5x110 to 5x105 *or* as in drilled and slotted - 
I'm confused


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> You'll likely never need new rotors for the rest of the life of the car though.


I'm on my second set at just over 100k miles


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Re-drilled from 5x110 to 5x105 *or* as in drilled and slotted -
> I'm confused



The zzp.ones are redrilled for the cruze lug pattern. Drilled and slotted references the rotor faces themselves.... and yeah I was able to stay under 400 with an encore setup. No one said anything about an upgraded version of the setup with powder coated calipers and drilled rotor faces.. the link I put up.. and still at 401.. lol grief over a buck


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Updated the antennae. Apparently visual garage isn't that busy because I got mine in about a week.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks good! Love the look of the shark fin on my Volt, but Christ the reception sucks with one.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I dont seem to have any issues.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> I dont seem to have any issues.


Maybe it works better, but the ones on the Volts are notorious for **** reception. 90% of the time it's fine, but it can get noticeably crappy in certain spots...like where I back into next to my garage.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I've had issues with xm connecting but that's typically when the car is blocked in by a building or the car wash. And that was with the stock unit.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> I've had issues with xm connecting but that's typically when the car is blocked in by a building or the car wash. And that was with the stock unit.


Yeah, Satellite radio is a whole different thing.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

What sharkfin do you have on your volt??? Stock unit or aftermarket?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

And with other projects that had to be done and weather I never got to put my brakes on. Also realized I forgot to buy a silicone 90 from the turbo to my intake pipe for this new intake.....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> What sharkfin do you have on your volt??? Stock unit or aftermarket?


It's just the stock one. Everyone gets bad reception with it, but I so infrequently listen to the radio with mine, it's not a big deal. And if you're moving, it's not really an issue either.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Getting closer..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Looks good! Love the look of the shark fin on my Volt, but Christ the reception sucks with one.


I had crappy reception before I installed mine. Still the same. About three stations in a station rich area since I bought it in 2014.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I havent noticed any issues yet
But spend most of the time on satellite.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Finally got the Maf sensor holder done .. Still have to get it onto the pipe and finish the holder for the drop down.. Hopingto have enough time friday to drop that on and switch the brakes over.. and since neither @JLL or @Blasirl have instaled them yet I'm going to put the set of bushings I made in place of the whitelines.. and yeah im just giving you guys a hard time. '


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Finally got the Maf sensor holder done .. Still have to get it onto the pipe and finish the holder for the drop down.. Hopingto have enough time friday to drop that on and switch the brakes over.. and since neither @JLL or @Blasirl have instaled them yet I'm going to put the set of bushings I made in place of the whitelines.. and yeah im just giving you guys a hard time. '


Well, thank you Pat  

I actually forgot I wanted to get the rear bar in before I put the car back on the ground.
My cars been on jack stands since the first of the month. The weather isn't helping. This week isn't really block prepping weather.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Finally got the Maf sensor holder done .. Still have to get it onto the pipe and finish the holder for the drop down.. Hopingto have enough time friday to drop that on and switch the brakes over.. and since neither @JLL or @Blasirl have instaled them yet I'm going to put the set of bushings I made in place of the whitelines.. and yeah im just giving you guys a hard time. '


I have been more interested in getting her to run right first. I am still waiting on the front sway bar, and I still need to order tires. all of that will happen at the same time. At least I have the bushing ready to go!!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well it's been a bit since i did any updates.. waiting on a few clamps for the CAI and going to try and get this brake setup in this weekend


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Well it's been a bit since i did any updates.. waiting on a few clamps for the CAI and going to try and get this brake setup in this weekend


Good to see you Pat.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Any updates @Mr_Pat ?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I demand updates!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LMAO ok so apparently I wasn't notified of the demand for updates but here it is ... 

Pistons, Rods, Rings Should be here tommorrow. I still need to order Timing set and bearings , Already have an uppper gasket set and ARP head studs Plan is to start tearing the motor down in car this coming weekend.. Lifes been throwing me curveballs and droppers left and right but I'm finally getting things together. Hopefully she be back on the road before the end of march.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So Finally getting something done on this pooer car, looking forward to having it back.. Stated the teardown yesterday and ran into an issue trying to get the oil pan off.... and the weather is not letting me go out to work on it today . Turbo, intake and valve cover off. all but 2 bolts out of the oil pan.... 2 vertically through the pan into the engine block i cant seem to get my socket onto. Ordered a new oil cooler since i have it torn down this far already have new components for everything else.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> So Finally getting something done on this pooer car, looking forward to having it back.. Stated the teardown yesterday and ran into an issue trying to get the oil pan off.... and the weather is not letting me go out to work on it today . Turbo, intake and valve cover off. all but 2 bolts out of the oil pan.... 2 vertically through the pan into the engine block i cant seem to get my socket onto. Ordered a new oil cooler since i have it torn down this far already have new components for everything else.
> 
> View attachment 297639
> 
> ...


For the 2 bolts deep in the oil pan, use a deep 8mm 1/4 drive socket with an extention.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL said:


> For the 2 bolts deep in the oil pan, use a deep 8mm 1/4 drive socket with an extention.


standard 8 mm or the E8 ?? LMAO it took a while for me to figure out that I had missed 2 bolts there.... But on the lighter Side I had a half hour of sunlight to work with yet tonight so I hurried up and got the timing cover and chain off and pulled the head


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> standard 8 mm or the E8 ?? LMAO it took a while for me to figure out that I had missed 2 bolts there.... But on the lighter Side I had a half hour of sunlight to work with yet tonight so I hurried up and got the timing cover and chain off and pulled the head
> 
> View attachment 297647
> View attachment 297648


Standard 8mm. Since the oil pan bolts aren't that tight, it won't hurt anything. 8mm is roughly equivalent to an E10.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL said:


> Standard 8mm. Since the oil pan bolts aren't that tight, it won't hurt anything. 8mm is roughly equivalent to an E10.


LMAO figures .. I didnt have any 1/4 drive stuff with me when I was doing this..... Ahh well I'll try and finish pulling the pan one night this week after work.. Taking the head, timing cover, and turbo with me to work tomorrow so I can clean them up with the parts washer.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well figured out this past weekend that I somehow got the wrong ARP studs...... ordered a correct set Monday evening ... and when I got home from work tonight.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I forgot to get pics of the rods after I had pulled them... and confirmed number 1 bent (right).. With any luck should have the engine itself mostly reassembled tommorrow ...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, that's just what they _actually_ mean when they say "Power Curve".


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well she's finally almost fully reassembled.. found some spots peeling on the exhaust manifold so sandblasted it and repainted.. currently waiting for it to dry so I can bake it again.. I think the propane from the grill reacted with the paint. Also waiting on a new thermostat housing as mine blew apart when i took it off the waterpump. I do have the Caddie thermostat that I plan on putting into the Cruze housing to go to lower temps and pressure in the cooling system. Also have the larger sonic throttle body to put onto a new intake manifold but holding off until after I get it running again.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd almost recommend just having it ceramic coated instead...QC isn't too far from you (they are in Shelby Township) and do absolutely killer work


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I may look into that here in the future .. I may be getting my hands on some other turbos and may start playing around with wheel combinations. First thing I have to do is get the manifold back off now as I snapped a stud......


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Well Life has been on hold for a little bit .. I am hoping to finish her up here soon.. May be a bit yet but hopefully be back in the next couple months to post more .. I had her pretty much assembled end of june and was working on intercooler piping and fabricating some of the new lines for PCV and what not ..All I can mention at this time is that there was an accident and i cant work on the car or go to work right now . So as soon as im back on my feet and able i will have her back on the road


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Hope things get better soon 🙂


----------

